# Canada's Worst Handyman



## sanderbrian (Mar 24, 2006)

Up here in Canada, we have a new DIY show called Canada's Worst Handyman, where a bunch of really bad do-it-yourselfers try to fix their own houses... with predictable results.

The cool thing is the show's website features an interactive game where you can cut out a doorframe with a chainsaw, weld a gas pipe and fix a light fixture on a live circuit.  It's actually a little therapeutic...

http://www.worsthandyman.ca


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2006)

This is why I love the canadian shows.. They show you what not to do!!

That's why RED GREEN is the best.

Remember......Keep your stick on the ice   

Inspectord


----------

